
Microsoft joins group seeking legal immunity from climate change lawsuits - perfunctory
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2019/may/01/microsoft-joins-group-seeking-to-avoid-climate-change-lawsuit
======
3xblah
A few days ago someone submitted the latest entry on Bill Gates' blog,
gatesnotes.com. He has been commenting on climate change for years now,
including plugging his related investments. It feels very much like he is
trying to control the dialogue. In the latest entry he discusses the cement
and steel industries. Strangely he never discusses the "industry" of which
Microsoft is a part, which, like cement, steel or plastic, consumes massive
amounts of energy, all in the name of producing/controlling intangibles that
some of us would consider non-essential to modern life. For example, I can
live a modern life without Windows 10 or LinkedIn. I probably cannot live a
modern life without that bridge across the lake, however.

